# Artillery Mortar Course



## XtremeEuph (7 Oct 2008)

Hello all.  First my apologies if this is considered to be spam, I am just wishing to express my concerns.  I am a FRESH (as of August 08) gunner and have very little experience on the guns, though I am quite switched on.  For the past year I have put my name in for TF 3-09 multiple times and am told I will begin work up training around February.  Today, I get told I am loaded on a mortar course in two weeks already!! After that, I am going almost directly onto my M777 conversion course.  You bet I'm excited, but I am also very uneasy about it being a new gunner (18 YO Reservist).  Is there any way I can prepare myself in advance to build confidence? I am definitely hitting the gym before hand but I don't know if my unit has any books concerning operational/task force work up courses.  Any information that will help me is greatly appreciated.  Thanks again,


Kev.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Oct 2008)

XtremeEuph said:
			
		

> though I am quite switched on.





> Is there any way I can prepare myself in advance to build confidence?



Sounds like you have all the confidence that you need - you should be on the next JTF2 selection....


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Oct 2008)

Infanteer,

Let the young lad enjoy the experience of humping tons of ammunition and pushing a bore brush up and down the tube, along with rush of serving a gun in action.

XtremeEuph, check my profile. I started as an 18-year-old gun number.

Cheers,

Sweatie


----------



## Petard (7 Oct 2008)

Work on the upper body
The old HE round weighs around 95lbs, the new ones 103, and only one person can fit near the loading tray of the M777 to sling it on there.
and...
Remember a drill's a drill and you'll do fine

Besides that, read up on this site, all kinds of good int here, and you'll develop a good BS detector after awhile too


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Oct 2008)

81mm HE is 103 pounds? Holy jeez, things sure have changed since i last dropped 81s down the tube. 

Just kidding I know the 103 refers to the 155mm. 

Still thats alot of booom flying down range. (Taliban, I would not want to be you!)


----------



## Goober (24 Nov 2008)

I thought standard weight square was 98 lbs.. 104 lbs for a DPCIM. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (25 Nov 2008)

Just make sure your PT is extremely solid and not just upper body.  Your going to need the whole package.  Lots of circuit training is good.  In the artillery there tends to be alot of burst of activity all at once and then some quiet time.

As for things to read up on, dont worry about it.  The training is solid.  You will learn everything you need to know arty wise on your courses.  When you start your workup training you will get to brush up on all the soldierly stuff you will need and likely tons more arty stuff.  I beleive you will also get some decent int breifs to do prepare you for the overal landscape.

Focus on PT all the way, and then later focus on not pissing off your NCO's and life will be grand.


----------



## Cleared Hot (25 Nov 2008)

So a new reservist?  If you are going on tour you are obviously qualified which means you are familiar with at least the C3 and all crew served and personal weapons.  Based on what you cite as your experience I am going to go out on a limb and assume you will be employed as a regular gun number (not a 2IC, driver, CP/Recce/OP tech etc) which means you have nothing to worry about (assuming you have proved competent at your job to date).  While there are gun drill books  for the new systems you will be using (which you can easily sign out from your regimental library) there are no "operational taskforce/work-up training books" to speak of.  Your work-up training will be geared to the lowest common denominator which in your case sounds like you (no insult intended).  Most people complain work-up training is too long as it is.  It will refresh you on everything from gas hut, BFT and C7 PWT and will continue up until you are firing live arty in support of a Battle Group Attack.  For you, there will be no difference doing your job whether it's supporting a FOO party doing their initial level 2 training or the final BG live fire... loading and laying is loading and laying.  All of this you have done before so as long as you are in shape and know your job you should do fine.  The biggest part of your work-up training will be team-building as you are an unknown thrown into a group who have largely been together for a while and may be quick to point out your training may not have been as extensive nor have you had the time to gain a ton of experience.  So don't be an a**h*** do your job and you will be GTG.

As for your mortar/777 courses, as gun is a gun.  There are nuances to each but the principles are all the same.  You say you are switched on, well if that is true (and you are fit) you should have no problems.

Good Luck!

P.S. When do you get to 1RCHA?


----------

